# Kershaw pocket-clip : what tool do I need?



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a small Kershaw Chive knife which has a pocket-clip I would like to remove. It is attached by 2 screws which need a tiny 6-sided tool to fit. My eyes aren't too great at short distances, despite using a loupe to look at it, but it does not look like a normal hex-wrench shape, more like a 6-pointed star.

Does anyone know what it is, and what tool I need?


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry double post............


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 13, 2007)

yes, you need a Torx driver...Im not sure what size off hand, but you cna get a full set for under $10 at home depot, or Lowes...Good knives usually use Torx screws...sometimes you will see allen screws on nicer knives but for the most part the star shaped screws are whats used...So its called a TORX bit...Il mosy again when I know what size...I gotta dig out my chive and check for ya...Althought its better to spend the extra $2 or $3 to get a full set, but I believe you can buy the sizes seperately if needed...


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok I just checked for you, its T-6 bit...Good luck!


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 13, 2007)

I have this et which cost about the same at lowes...about $8-$9...but no shipping cost if you go there...its 8 torx bits that store nicely in the handle...I find I use it ALL the time to adjust my knives and take them apart for cleaning...

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUSKY-Torx-Scre...9-T10-T15_W0QQitemZ140125740555QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's extremely helpful - many thanks.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 13, 2007)

No problem! :twothumbs Take care... :wave:


----------



## carrot (Jun 13, 2007)

The Husky 6-in-1 Torx bit driver is really nice. The T-3 and T-6 heads fit on pretty much all my knives.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 13, 2007)

Best $9 I spent on anything knife related!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 14, 2007)

It looks almost identical to the one I just ordered here in the UK, although a different make (rolson).


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 14, 2007)

oh ok, well let us know how you like it...So do you have a few knives? Or just the chive you need to work on?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 14, 2007)

My favourite knife is an old Puma Game Warden, which I have had for ~35 years and has seen quite a bit of action. Looking around, I'm impressed with the quality of some of these newer designs and makes. I got this little Chive quite recently for its small size – very good blade, and small enough to EDC on a key-ring, using a McG mini-clip to attach it, which is why I don’t need the pocket-clip.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 14, 2007)

oh ok, I see...yeah the chive is a nice knife for the money...you can sometiems find them on the knife forums for $20 shipped...but they are not for sale very foten, probably because people like them, lol..Anyway Im glad to hear you ordered what you needed...Im sure that Puma served you well over the years, plus no screws to mess with on that one...with a little bit of care a good knife will last a lifetime!


----------



## carbonmetrictree (Jun 30, 2007)

Yup, what they said above. I have the 30pc Husky set and have used literally all of them at least once. Heck, with a torx 3 or 4, you could mod all of your lights in your cellphone!


----------

